# Helping partner to Australia



## AussieNeko (Sep 24, 2017)

My bf and I have been dating 1 year. We want to finally meet in person and for him to get to know my family. He is Sri Lankan and I will be going there to meet his family next year. We want to spend Christmas together so the deadline is coming up. I want to know if I can get him a visa as a sponsor? If not how can I help him get a visa? The Australian embassy in Sri Lanka said I can help him get one and I don't know where to start. Please help


----------



## GingerYang (Sep 22, 2017)

If you are not married, I guess visitor visa is a good idea.


----------



## AussieNeko (Sep 24, 2017)

How would I go about getting one for him? Like how can I aid him in getting one? Also thank you for replying me ??


GingerYang said:


> If you are not married, I guess visitor visa is a good idea.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Most people will do the standard visitor visa (not the sponsored one) but give a letter saying you will be covering all costs, including accommodation etc.
It can be worth saying that the trip is to get to know each other better.
In your case it would also be good to mention your own plan to go there next time.

Some people use migration agents even for visitor visas, if they find it complicated.


----------



## AussieNeko (Sep 24, 2017)

Do you think becausebor th country he comes from that a migration agent is needed? I'm still studying and a part time carer at times so imminent is hard for me and his money is going into coming here.


JandE said:


> Most people will do the standard visitor visa (not the sponsored one) but give a letter saying you will be covering all costs, including accommodation etc.
> It can be worth saying that the trip is to get to know each other better.
> In your case it would also be good to mention your own plan to go there next time.
> 
> Some people use migration agents even for visitor visas, if they find it complicated.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

If money is an issue with using an agent for a visitor visa, you'd better start saving and studying if you plan on applying for a partner visa in the future.

I like to think of using an RMA as insurance. You may not need them if everything goes right but you'll wish you had one when things go wrong and with DIBP, your wallet will hurt when things go wrong.


----------

